# Wheelin' for Babies



## 08-650 (Jan 25, 2014)

Friends of ours started this ride three years ago. It's a benefit ride for the March of Dimes. 100% of the proceeds go to the March of Dimes. The ride will take place July 26, 2014 in Lynx, Ohio. Rain or shine. So go check out our face book page, Wheelin' for Babies. https://www.facebook.com/wheelinforbabies


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Love the cause. Wish I was closer. Thank y'all for this.


----------

